# new to Bees in AZ with free Bees



## July (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello Bee World! 
I am Elated to no longer be a wannabee, but have a bee two or three or 400.
There's got to be poetry in there somewhere, or perhaps a country-western song or at least some rap lyrics

I built a top bar hive out of an old cedar fence my neighbor tore down; ripped the top bars from some two by fours scraps I had laying about; baited the hive with purée of lemongrass made in the blender with water then painted inside the cavity; rubbed the top bars with some antique batik wax; and in moved a swarm moved. 

Actually two swarms moved in. But the first one was so hot and I was sick with a bad cold. So, I had a local beekeeper taken them away. I believe if I've been thinking straight, I would've kept them. The beekeeper left the hive in disarray, I let him take a half dozen or so bars. No sooner did I put the hive back together when another bunch moved in. That was two weeks ago.

As soon as I finish sewing a bee suit together I'm going to inspect the hive. That's probably this week as I obtained an old drapery sheer and cowboy hat from a local rummage sale.

These are some of the most gentle bees, they let me go right up next to them take to do some digital imaging.
I'm glad I let the hot hive go.

-----------------July
in Mesa, Arizona


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! Even Africanized bees will let you up close until they have comb. Comb is home and they will defend it.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Good luck this year.


----------



## Ibeetom (Feb 19, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

